# Marsh gun stands



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I'm still looking for my first... :sad: Seems as if some ol' buddy, who by the way I happened to have turned on to a certain portion of Nodak about a decade ago, would have it in his heart to make one up for a darn near crippled old senior citizen like me :yikes:
> 
> I'll pay ya.... :evilsmile


Sounds to me like some cheese would go nicely with that whine! LOL
BTW, as Dan said, standard equip at Shia for 20+ years. Started with broom sticks and has evolved since. When you get REALLY old you need to adapt.


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I was at Cabela's and noticed the gun stand/marsh seat combo for $109. I read some reviews on it and a lot of people hated it. Went back to Cabela's and it was on sale for $50. Figured worst case scenario I'd lost $50. Have used it twice so far and love it. Well worth the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> I'm still looking for my first... :sad: Seems as if some ol' buddy, who by the way I happened to have turned on to a certain portion of Nodak about a decade ago, would have it in his heart to make one up for a darn near crippled old senior citizen like me :yikes:
> 
> I'll pay ya.... :evilsmile


well now that you guilted me into it....haha. i've got one that you could "borrow"...get with me during season.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I picked up the banded stand/seat combo out of the bargain cave last year for around $30. The seat was absolutely terrible so I gave it to a friend. The gun stand seems to work pretty well though. This was a test run in some standing corn


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad everyone likes the gun holder. They're pretty handy and work well in most situations. Deep water and deep muck are obvious downfalls. But it's got a niche. Will hold a ton of weight. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

In case you decide you don't have the time or patience to build one, Midway has one for sale for about $50.  http://www.midwayusa.com/product/418588/banded-gun-stick-marsh-gun-stand-steel-marsh-brown


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is my version of Adam Bomb's design. I added double the hooks and D-rings to hang even more crap on mine. The hooks came from TSC and the D-rings came from McMasterCarr. I'm sure you can find them locally too.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I use a long gardening shepherds hook with a piece of conduit, hose clamped on the shaft. I have a grill that is on a spike that fits perfectly into the conduit that has muti uses besides making marsh kabobs. I have put my propane stove on the grill and brewed fresh coffee in the marsh--not over hot coals--and it can seve as a place to put shells. gloves thermos etc. Hook holds gun, coat and a small waist pack.

Fittingly i got the hook from my Dad, the MacGiver of ice fishing gadgetry!!!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

CougarHunter said:


> I picked up the banded stand/seat combo out of the bargain cave last year for around $30.* The seat was absolutely terrible so I gave it to a friend.* The gun stand seems to work pretty well though. This was a test run in some standing corn



:lol::lol:


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Swamp Boss said:


> I use a long gardening shepherds hook with a piece of conduit, hose clamped on the shaft. I have a grill that is on a spike that fits perfectly into the conduit that has muti uses besides making marsh kabobs. I have put my propane stove on the grill and brewed fresh coffee in the marsh--not over hot coals--and it can seve as a place to put shells. gloves thermos etc. Hook holds gun, coat and a small waist pack.
> 
> Fittingly i got the hook from my Dad, the MacGiver of ice fishing gadgetry!!!


Hmmmmm...............I think we need to see pics of this contraption :evilsmile


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I have technical challenges posting pics BUT I could draw up the whole contraption on a Duggans Pub napkin!


----------

